# One device says my Stream and Premier are on different accounts



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

My iPhone 4S suddenly has a problem streaming. If I attempt to stream or download I get an error that my Stream is not set up. I start to set it up and get an error that my DVR and Stream are on different accounts.

I can still stream/download with no problem to my iPhone 3GS.

Anyone else having a simmilar issue?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

LI-SVT said:


> My iPhone 4S suddenly has a problem streaming. If I attempt to stream or download I get an error that my Stream is not set up. I start to set it up and get an error that my DVR and Stream are on different accounts.
> 
> I can still stream/download with no problem to my iPhone 3GS.
> 
> Anyone else having a simmilar issue?


I had the problem occur a few of days after streaming was available for Android. I had noticed that the Stream section of my Roamio Pro was restarting. So I rebooted my Roamio Pro and had to setup my devices again. And it has been fine since then.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. In no particular order I have tried:

>Resetting the app.
>Re-installing the app.
>Rebooting the stream.
>Forcing a connection to the Tivo service from the Premier I want to stream from.

Maybe I will reboot the Stream and Premier at the same time and try again.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

I just retried the setup, when I got this, and it fixed it.


----------

